# The power of 1 - RIP Hannah, my heart forever!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to have had such a dog as Hannah.......Am hoping you are living in a better situation now. I too am disabled and know what it is like to struggle for independence from my illness. I fight for every single day and have learned to do it with joy and peace! I hope the same for you...... and yes, I think it's the dogs we have to thank for that!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, I am nicely settled into a little 1 bedroom apartment with my fur babies. Hannah was with me through the dark hours - when she saw things where improving and I'd be ok on my own again, she left but made sure I had Halona to help in the ways she was to small to. Hundreds of dogs have come in and out of my life, heart, and home through my rescue work - but none of them would have had Hannah not paved the way. To say she was remarkable wouldn't do her justice. A part of her ashes shall hang around my neck until the day I die - and shall be buried with me! The rest I plan to go to the race track where Hannah was at her finest - of all the sports. Racing and coursing was her true love, true to her blood. There I shall set them free, for a dog like Hannah can never be owned, only loved and be graced with the pleasure of sharing your life with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for telling Hannah's story - and your own. What a shining light she has been, for you and for so many dogs you both have helped. May her memory live on, not only in your heart, but in the hearts of all the rescued dogs and their families, in a great spreading ripple of love.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

R.I.P. Sweet Hannah, your story made me cry.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the story of incredible Hannah. What a remarkable pair you made! Her legacy lives on in your good deeds. Simply amazing how you two have saved the lives of so many dogs. And the delight you have brought to so many dog owners!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Many tears went into writing her story. She has been through so much with me, both good and bad - and I won't deny that I am still grieving her loss. I still cry every day, her memorial is still set up next to my bed. Thank you all for your kind words and condolences. Simply amazing how one very naughty dog changed me completely and through our love for each other, we have moved mountains, and many who met her have been changed as well. My love for her will never die - and now so many others have been touched by her they continue to rescue, the goodness she brought extends far past me. Hannah was always a handful, but her spirit and zest even when she was so sick is what made her so amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP Dear Hannah! Weeping here! What a beautiful story of how one soul can forever change someone! Bless you as you deal with your illness and continue helping others.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

RIP Hannah. This story make me teary.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, this story made me tear up. You are an amazing person. My mom also has fibro and an Italian greyhound named Shelby. 
I have no doubt I'm my mind that Shelby sent you a new little angel to take care of you when it was time for her to leave.
It's amazing what kind of impact pets can have in our lives and how much they make our will to fight so much stronger.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, it really is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your amazing story with your beloved Hannah and all of the other lives that were touched and saved as a result of your life together. I couldn't help from weeping openly while reading it, so I know how many tears you must have shed and will continue to shed from her loss. Prayers from me and my poodles for Hannah, and for you and your fur-babies. May God Bless you all.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

*Thank You for Sharing*

What an incredible companion. So teary now, but what a lovely story.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Thank you for sharing your amazing story with your beloved Hannah and all of the other lives that were touched and saved as a result of your life together. I couldn't help from weeping openly while reading it, so I know how many tears you must have shed and will continue to shed from her loss. Prayers from me and my poodles for Hannah, and for you and your fur-babies. May God Bless you all.


Thank you. Yes, there has yet to be a day I don't cry over my beloved Hannah. I miss her horribly. Some days are better then others - but I do miss her so! But without her, many more lives would have been lost - probably including my own 2 precious rescue kids - Halona my Spoo and Tsaile my Golden. She left quite a legacy of love behind her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

OMGosh, she lived her life to the fullest! You must be so proud of her. Losing is never easy but you don't lose her, not really because for she will always live in your heart. She just relocate to be much closer to you. *hugs*


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Your words brought fresh tears to my eyes. I never thought of it that way, but that is very true. She did move permanently completely inside my heart, and while nobody may see her - she will always be there - and her legacy of lover and devotion will live on as long as I do in each dog I rescue, rehabilitate, and either find it's true forever home, or give a forever home myself. A dog like Hannah can't die. Around my neck I wear a special pendant - a bone (Hannah LOVED to eat LOL) with a paw print in the middle. Inside of it is a part of her ashes - a tangible reminder to myself of the dog that changed me forever!


----------

